# HID Bulb change color



## rizky_p (Aug 19, 2006)

My cars HID changed color. its originally 6500K but the right one has changed color, more like 5000K. what is most likely to couse it? power supply(voltage dropy)? ballast damage? or the bulb itself?

thanks


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 19, 2006)

So it went from a bluish color to more of a whiteish color? Usually HID bulbs change color over time, but it usually goes up in degrees K not down.


----------



## XeRay (Aug 19, 2006)

rizky_p said:


> My cars HID changed color. its originally 6500K but the right one has changed color, more like 5000K. what is most likely to couse it? power supply(voltage dropy)? ballast damage? or the bulb itself?


 
Is it a cheap Asian made conversion kit? 6500K is not OEM color so the bulb is most likely Asian made. All new cars come with 4200K.


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 24, 2006)

yes. its made by korean manufacturer. been using it for 1 year...not sure it goes from 6500K to lower K. but the light has a slight green tint on it....


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 24, 2006)

it didn't have the green tint before?


----------



## jtice (Aug 24, 2006)

Alot of HID bulbs will shift to a slightly lower K temp over time.

Why one is shifting faster than the other, i dont know.

~John


----------



## iced_theater (Aug 24, 2006)

I've always read it the other way around. That they go up in K over time, but with bulbs made overseas it might do all sorts of things. There are a lot of aftermarket companies out now making HID bulbs for cars.


----------



## XeRay (Aug 24, 2006)

Swap bulbs between both sides, see if the problem moves with the bulb.


----------



## winny (Aug 24, 2006)

Cheap bulbs change color more easily and if you are close to the end of the bulbs life, it's likley to change color.


----------



## Illum (Aug 24, 2006)

if your talking about the change in the tint of light, Doug [Quickbeam]'s made a logical explanation to that. On this review of the 24W HID from PTS
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/aelight_pl24.htm



Quickbeam said:


> I did notice that if you wiggle the light around or point it face down the light changes color. This is due to condensed substances in the bulb entering the path of the arc. Generally when held horizontal the light was a bluish white, but when held vertically face down the light turned slightly orange.



Hope this helps

cheers


----------



## rizky_p (Aug 28, 2006)

Xeray: kinda scary to swap bulb though. i am afraid to damage the left one. if indeed coused by damaged ballast. anyway i might try it.

no it stays with the same green tint. does not change color because of the orientation. But its always like the original) when warmed-up.


----------

